# Supermicro hard drive failure LEDs behaviour in FreeBSD 13



## Dragony (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi!

I have purchased a Supermicro server with 4 SATA drive bays. Those have green and red leds for every drive. While the green leds work as they should, the red leds do just "something". Some are solid red, some are off, some are fast blinking, some are slowly blinking. Furthermore, this changes after every reboot. So it seems some random data is transmitted somewhere and I need to check whats going on there.

But where can I start looking?

The following commands change nothing:

sesutil fault all on
sesutil fault all off
sesutil status all on
sesutil status all off

Do I need to activate some special BIOS setting which might be disabled?


----------



## Geezer (Sep 25, 2021)

Back in the days of DEC10, which filled the machine room with tall cabinets, each with a bank of flashing lights at the top, the engineer came to do ... _something_. I asked him what all the flashing lights were, and he said "I don't know". The DEC10 worked well enough.

These days I use, and like, Supermicro. What are the flashing lights?


----------



## Dragony (Sep 26, 2021)

Fixed it. The solution was to change in BIOS the parameter SATA LED to SGPIO. Hail complexity! Thou shall prosper!

On another server "sesutil fault all" on hangs with state D on FreeBSD12 though. Better don't use it.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 26, 2021)

Dragony said:


> Fixed it.



You should have worked on that DEC10 then.


----------

